# Smoker for a BBQ island?



## misterjohnny (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a chargriller that does just fine. But my wife wants the backyard fancied up, and wants to put a built in BBQ island on the side of the patio. Every BBQ island has gas grills, I"ve never seen one with a smoker.

What I want to do is put a smoker in with a side fire box, and then a gas grill next to it






The problem is I have never seen this done. Are there any smokers designed like this?

I'm thinking I need an off the shelf smoker with a SFB, then build a metal tube (the red part of the diagram) and weld it to the sfb and smoker to get the heat/smoke to the smoking chamber. Anyone done this/seen this? Will it work?


----------



## smokinbrew (May 7, 2013)

Did you build it?  I am thinking of building something similar.  Any thoughts you have.....


----------



## usherk44 (May 16, 2013)

misterjohnny said:


> I've got a chargriller that does just fine. But my wife wants the backyard fancied up, and wants to put a built in BBQ island on the side of the patio. Every BBQ island has gas grills, I"ve never seen one with a smoker.
> 
> What I want to do is put a smoker in with a side fire box, and then a gas grill next to it
> 
> ...


----------



## usherk44 (May 16, 2013)

I am building one close to this. I have a couple pics of my drawings posted in this forum usherk44


----------

